# Spoty



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 16, 2012)

Trying to vote for David weir
Can't get through

He's going to win

Fragger


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2012)

Bit daft having the phone lines open for only 30 minutes or so.....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 16, 2012)

Really hope you are right Fragger, the guy is just on another planet. 6 Olympic golds and 6 London marathons.

Go Weirwolf!!!


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2012)

PLus he said "Bricking it" live on TV - deserves it for that!


----------



## vkurup (Dec 16, 2012)

Imurg said:



			PLus he said "Bricking it" live on TV - deserves it for that!
		
Click to expand...

+ 1 for that... though Wiggo might pip him..


----------



## wrighty1874 (Dec 16, 2012)

Imurg said:



			Bit daft having the phone lines open for only 30 minutes or so.....
		
Click to expand...

got through first time and went for Murray.


----------



## DelB (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare Balding!!!!!! What does she look like?????


----------



## brendy (Dec 16, 2012)

Colin Montgomery?


DelB said:



			Clare Balding!!!!!! What does she look like????? 

Click to expand...


----------



## louise_a (Dec 16, 2012)

brendy said:



			Colin Montgomery?
		
Click to expand...

bit harsh!


----------



## DelB (Dec 16, 2012)

brendy said:



			Colin Montgomery?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly looks like a bloke in drag, that's for sure.


----------



## vkurup (Dec 16, 2012)

Irrespective of the result.. What a year we have had..... Some of the montage gave me goosebumps..  Ryder Cup, Golden Hour at the olympics, Tour de France, Weir,.... amazing..    (and I was happy shooting 1 birdie this morning!!)


----------



## louise_a (Dec 16, 2012)

indeed Vkurup, Queens Jubilee too and most of all my 60th.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 16, 2012)

Say what you want , Claire Balding has done a bloody good job both tonight and the Olympics 

She's a good un

Fragger


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 16, 2012)

Whoever wins will be a worthy champion...


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 16, 2012)

Team GB win team of the year ... Even though the rules specifically state they can not win !!

Way to go BBC, that might come back to bite you


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 16, 2012)

Respect to brad , but what a year it's been


----------



## Val (Dec 16, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Say what you want , Claire Balding has done a bloody good job both tonight and the Olympics 

She's a good un

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

She's very good, very knowledgable on lots of sports, she covers rugby league pretty well.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 16, 2012)

Liked the way Dave Brailsford kept mentioning Team Sky...


----------



## GB72 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bit disappointed that Rory was a no show. No prior commitment, no video link up just did not go as he was having a break before next seaso


----------



## the hammer (Dec 16, 2012)

Good looking  trio at end there , lovely kate, verrry nice jess and david..............

I'll get me coat:whoo:


----------



## tyke (Dec 16, 2012)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Say what you want , Claire Balding has done a bloody good job both tonight and the Olympics 

She's a good un

Fragger
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more, very knowledgable over a wide variety of sports.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 16, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			Team GB win team of the year ... Even though the rules specifically state they can not win !!

Way to go BBC, that might come back to bite you 

Click to expand...

That sums up what a total joke of an award the whole bloody awful thing is.

A farce of an awards ceremony and an utter waste of time and money.


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 16, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			Liked the way Dave Brailsford kept mentioning Team Sky...
		
Click to expand...




Yes blatant plug.
Enjoyed the show.
Brad deserved it imo amazing achievement.
Absolutely bafflled why Beckam was presenting the lifetime achievement award to Seb,and
reading out the winners.
If he wants to be british,stop living in America,come back and pay some taxes.
Im a Utd supporter,love him for what hes done for football,but the olympics,cycling,athletics,nowt.:angry::rant:


----------



## tyke (Dec 16, 2012)

Reckon Mo Farah will be gutted, double olympic champion and not even in the top 3.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 16, 2012)

louise_a said:



			bit harsh!
		
Click to expand...

OK, Maybe that was a little OT, more like John Daly I would say.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder how much all that tonight ( including the free bar) has cost the licence fee payer.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2012)

I wonder if Lennox has worked out why he's there yet #megaslow


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2012)

pokerjoke said:



			Yes blatant plug.
Enjoyed the show.
Brad deserved it imo amazing achievement.
*Absolutely bafflled why Beckam was presenting the lifetime achievement award to Seb*,and
reading out the winners.
If he wants to be british,stop living in America,come back and pay some taxes.
Im a Utd supporter,love him for what hes done for football,but the olympics,cycling,athletics,nowt.:angry::rant:
		
Click to expand...

he was a key player in the bid team


----------



## CMAC (Dec 16, 2012)

Clare Balding should get an award for her knowledge and passion she showed during the Olympics, she is also a brilliant presenter on many sports.


----------



## brendy (Dec 17, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			Clare Balding should get an award for her knowledge and passion she showed during the Olympics, she is also a brilliant presenter on many sports.
		
Click to expand...

She has dropped the occasional clanger too. The jockeys teeth for starters.


----------



## coolhand (Dec 17, 2012)

Bit of a let down that most of the RC guys skipped the event and that Rory "was taking a break" - poor show IMHO.

I did think IJP and Rose came across well.

Don't see why Murray made the top 3 and some much more worthy people didn't.


----------



## DelB (Dec 17, 2012)

coolhand said:



			Don't see why Murray made the top 3 and some much more worthy people didn't.
		
Click to expand...

Because that's how the public voted, perhaps???


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 17, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			I wonder how much all that tonight ( including the free bar) has cost the licence fee payer.
		
Click to expand...

You don't write for the Daily Mail by any chance?  

Personally I don't care as I won Â£165 on Brad, got him at 18 to 1 at the start of the year. Agree with others that Clare was superb, she is an extremely good, very natural and very knowledgeable sports presenter.   Also as mentioned Becks did a huge amount in bringing the Olympics to London, and I think we underestimate just how famous he is outside of the UK.  Plus he's box office and part of it is show biz.  At the end you had Kate and Becks on stage, 2 of the most famous people in the world, so I would say licence fee well spent.


----------



## Qwerty (Dec 17, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			You don't write for the Daily Mail by any chance?  

Personally I don't care as I won Â£165 on Brad, got him at 18 to 1 at the start of the year. Agree with others that Clare was superb, she is an extremely good, very natural and very knowledgeable sports presenter.   Also as mentioned Becks did a huge amount in bringing the Olympics to London, and I think we underestimate just how famous he is outside of the UK.  Plus he's box office and part of it is show biz.  At the end you had Kate and Becks on stage, 2 of the most famous people in the world, so I would say licence fee well spent.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not,I don't write for or read the Daily Mail. I've never needed a newspaper to do my thinking for me

If Showbiz, Celebs, and seeing "two of the most famous people in the world" on stage together floats your boat then I'd imagine you would be quite happy after watching last night, and you could always spend some of the Â£165 on a years subscription of Closer magazine.


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 17, 2012)

Ennis should have won it for wearing that dress.What an arse!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 17, 2012)

Adi2Dassler said:



			Ennis should have won it for wearing that dress.What an arse!
		
Click to expand...

I must admit when I saw what she was wearing I was a bit worried for my bet.  Fair play to the lass, she worked her assets, and what a mighty fine asset it was.  Perhaps her and Pippa should have an arse off :lol:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 17, 2012)

Qwerty said:



			Believe it or not,I don't write for or read the Daily Mail. I've never needed a newspaper to do my thinking for me

If Showbiz, Celebs, and seeing "two of the most famous people in the world" on stage together floats your boat then I'd imagine you would be quite happy after watching last night, and you could always spend some of the Â£165 on a years subscription of Closer magazine.
		
Click to expand...

And ladies and gentlemen, here to present the award to Seb Coe is Paul Deighton, CEO of Locog....  

What is SPOTY if it is not showbiz and celebs?  Yes I would have been worried if Amy Childs had presented it, but Becks is a world famous Sports person and Kate is arguably the most famous woman in the world at the moment.  Course you get them to turn up to your event and present the finale, any organiser would.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Dec 17, 2012)

I started watching it but couldn't stick with it - terribly dull programme and very disappointing considering the sporting year it's been.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 17, 2012)

coolhand said:



			Don't see why Murray made the top 3 and some much more worthy people didn't.
		
Click to expand...

First male British grand slam winner for 76 years might have had something to do with it?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 17, 2012)

Thing is, it pretty much has to be about celebrity and glitz now. I loved it when it was Sports Review of the Year and was a detailed run through of each sport and what had been achieved. The presentation of SPOTY was just a small section at the end. As the BBC has pretty much lost the rights to every sporting event, it does not have the library of footage to do that anymore and now Sky does the most detailed reviews of the sporting year. 

Now, what used to be a fitting climax to a show on sporting achievement now has to carry the whole program


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 17, 2012)

On a positive note I thought the choice for the Helen Rollason Award, Martine Wright, an excellent one...

People bandy around the word inspirational but this lady truely warrants this description...


----------



## Adi2Dassler (Dec 17, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			I must admit when I saw what she was wearing I was a bit worried for my bet.  Fair play to the lass, she worked her assets, and what a mighty fine asset it was.  Perhaps her and Pippa should have an arse off :lol:
		
Click to expand...

Oh my, yes please.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Dec 17, 2012)

Am I the only person who thought the result was done and dusted.

In his preview Wiggins say a little too honestly 'do I get to keep the trophy'

The no show of persons who just may have had a chance Murray/McInroy etc kind of backs this up.


----------



## Stuey01 (Dec 17, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Am I the only person who thought the result was done and dusted.

In his preview Wiggins say a little too honestly 'do I get to keep the trophy'

The no show of persons who just may have had a chance Murray/McInroy etc kind of backs this up.
		
Click to expand...

That's a fairly typical type of joke you can expect from Wiggins.  As a massive cycling fan I've seen a lot of interviews with him and he is quite deadpan.

Are you suggesting the result was pre-determined?  I think given the scandals over TV polling results that have come out in recent years they are super careful to make sure it is fair - I'd be amazed if the BBC truly did fix it.

For my money Wiggins was the stand out candidate.   His achievements this year are truly remarkable.  The public agreed it seems.
In another year probably 5 or 6 of the candidates could have won it.  Just an amazing year for British sport.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 17, 2012)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Am I the only person who thought the result was done and dusted.

In his preview Wiggins say a little too honestly 'do I get to keep the trophy'

The no show of persons who just may have had a chance Murray/McInroy etc kind of backs this up.
		
Click to expand...

Well he was 7 to 2 on with the bookies, so in that respect the result was done and dusted. And not even the curves of Jessica's magnificent arse could change that.  And even if he wouldn't have won then McIlroy would never have won it.

10. Rory McIlroy 29,729 (1.83%)


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 17, 2012)

coolhand said:



			Don't see why Murray made the top 3 and some much more worthy people didn't.
		
Click to expand...




drive4show said:



			First male British grand slam winner for 76 years might have had something to do with it?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah and didnt he play in the Wimbleodn singles final too, first british male to do that for a similar time, errrr oh yeah and won Olympic Gold and got to the Final of the Mixed with a great young Brit female player. Rubbish year for Andy....


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 17, 2012)

I've just looked at the voting results from last night. In 12th place Sarah Storey.

22 Paralympic medals (11 golds) including 4 out of 4 golds this year is only good enough for last place.

Just shows what a staggering year this has been for British sport.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 17, 2012)

Stuey01 said:



			That's a fairly typical type of joke you can expect from Wiggins.  As a massive cycling fan I've seen a lot of interviews with him and he is quite deadpan.

Are you suggesting the result was pre-determined?  I think given the scandals over TV polling results that have come out in recent years they are super careful to make sure it is fair - I'd be amazed if the BBC truly did fix it.

For my money Wiggins was the stand out candidate.   His achievements this year are truly remarkable.  The public agreed it seems.
In another year probably 5 or 6 of the candidates could have won it.  Just an amazing year for British sport.
		
Click to expand...


Given that the joke that is the BBC said to hell with our stated rules anything is possible.

Get rid of it,it's a total farce and a huge waste of cash.

I mean they could put the cash toward securing the televising of the World Skittles Championship.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't like the format of the show anymore where it is a bit of a montage and hotch potch. In the good old days each sport had their own section and the event was broken up with bloopers, celebrity challenges etc. At the end of the day it's a popularity contest like X factor where being the best vocalist is no guarantee of winning. Worth watching though for Jessica in that dress


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 17, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Given that the joke that is the BBC said to hell with our stated rules anything is possible.

Get rid of it,it's a total farce and a huge waste of cash.

I mean they could put the cash toward securing the televising of the World Skittles Championship.
		
Click to expand...

how did the BBC break the rules? If this is about the team prize then the T&C's clearly state that the team prize can go to the Olympic team if the judging panel are unanimous. And they were. Ergo, no rules broken. I doubt very very much that the result was predetermined. The result matches the choice of the majority of people I know.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 17, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			how did the BBC break the rules? If this is about the team prize then the T&C's clearly state that the team prize can go to the Olympic team if the judging panel are unanimous. And they were. Ergo, no rules broken. I doubt very very much that the result was predetermined. The result matches the choice of the majority of people I know.
		
Click to expand...



*TEAM OF THE YEAR*

For the team in an individual sport or sporting discipline that has achieved the most notable performance in the calendar year to date. The team should have significant UK interest or involvement.
For the avoidance of doubt this criteria excludes Team GB/Paralympics GB but includes the likes of British Cycling, Rowing Coxless Four and the European Ryder Cup team.
The expert panel responsible for choosing the shortlist for the main Sports Personality of the Year award will decide the 1st, 2nd and 3rd places for the Team of the Year award based on reaching a consensus view. If a consensus view cannot be reached on the top three, then the Panel will be asked to vote. In the event of a tied vote, the Chairperson's decision will be binding.
The winner will be announced during the Sports Personality of the Year show, with details on the BBC website.

Taken from the beeb website but no doubt there will be something in the small print.There must be as Faldo won the actual award once upon a time.


----------



## the hants reaper (Dec 17, 2012)

Its a joke , Ryder Cup should have won it , only surprise is Team BBC did not win it , keep in house yes


----------



## Scottjd1 (Dec 17, 2012)

Just read online - questions  are being asked, how did Andy Murray get his trophy, and how come Lennox just happened to be passing by, what if he got 2nd or won, were there all 3 trophies there just in case.

And, were all 3 with Chris Hoy too, was soemone gpoing to present to him if he placed?

Obvioulsy not with Rory as he couldnt even be bothered to do a link up!!!


----------



## richart (Dec 17, 2012)

drive4show said:



			In 12th place Sarah Storey.

22 Paralympic medals (11 golds) including 4 out of 4 golds this year is only good enough for last place.

Just shows what a staggering year this has been for British sport.
		
Click to expand...

  No she was 12th out of tens of thousands of sportsmen and women. Not last by any means.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 18, 2012)

the hants reaper said:



			Its a joke , Ryder Cup should have won it , only surprise is Team BBC did not win it , keep in house yes
		
Click to expand...

Nope, If team GB can't win it (and rightly so, as they were only the most successful GB team in the greatest sporting event on earth and probably the best sporting event this country will ever host) then British cycling should have won it.  The European Ryder cup team only looked good because they were so rubbish to start with on the first 2 days.  The British cycling team absolutely destroyed most of the world's opposition from the start. Yes it was a great come back, but not a consistent great performance.

As for team BBC, then good point, I was also voting for 'Team BBC' as I imagine were many more viewers.  I, like you, do believe it is a conspiracy.   And anyway, after the BBC's performance in broadcasting the Olympics, which just about everyone has agreed was fantastic, they deserve to be slagged off for their sports coverage.


----------



## cookelad (Dec 18, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			As for team BBC, then good point, I was also voting for 'Team BBC' as I imagine were many more viewers.  I, like you, do believe it is a conspiracy.   And anyway, after the BBC's performance in broadcasting the Olympics, which just about everyone has agreed was fantastic, they deserve to be slagged off for their sports coverage.
		
Click to expand...

Not just the Olympics - I would love to see Sky's viewing figures for Thursday & Friday at the Masters compared to Saturday & Sunday when both the Beeb and Sky where showing it live. Similarly I'd like to see the number for the F1 weekends when the BBC don't have live coverage compared to the weekends when they do!


----------



## bozza (Dec 18, 2012)

Still slightly unimpressed Rory didn't even do a tv link up, wouldn't of hurt to take 5mins out of his time. 

I'm glad Wiggo won as he seems the only one that has any real personality.


----------



## Darhigh (Dec 18, 2012)

GB72 your the first person I have seen on forums to mention this! I totally agree. Of the 12 nominees 3 no shows. Sir Chris Hoy - Training, Andy Murray Training oh and Mr M on Holiday! Bad PR for Golf! Would never of happened if he was still with Chubby! Ok he knew he had no chance but should have been there! It would have been so awful to get on a private Jet!


----------



## Darhigh (Dec 18, 2012)

cookelad said:



			Not just the Olympics - I would love to see Sky's viewing figures for Thursday & Friday at the Masters compared to Saturday & Sunday when both the Beeb and Sky where showing it live. Similarly I'd like to see the number for the F1 weekends when the BBC don't have live coverage compared to the weekends when they do!
		
Click to expand...

BBC spent a lot of Taxpayers money on the Olympics, they felt obliged to reward Team GB and couldn't be seen to leave out the Para Olympians! Dnt forget that SKY also cover the Ryder Cup! Thankfully they do as I remember the Beeb cutting over to the news at 1pm when Seve & Olly were still out on the course playing for a point the last time they had it!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Dec 18, 2012)

bozza said:



			Still slightly unimpressed Rory didn't even do a tv link up, wouldn't of hurt to take 5mins out of his time.
		
Click to expand...

His attitude seemed a bit Billy Big             to me, a bit 'I've just signed a big sponsorship deal so my time is too precious'.  Usain Bolt manages to do one every time he wins overseas personality, and he is the best athlete in the world.


----------



## brendy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hacker Khan said:



			His attitude seemed a bit Billy Big             to me, a bit 'I've just signed a big sponsorship deal so my time is too precious'.  Usain Bolt manages to do one every time he wins overseas personality, and he is the best athlete in the world.
		
Click to expand...

Never let the truth get in the way of a bit of critique! He is currently enjoying some of the very rare family time that his commitments allow him. In the grand scheme of things the SPOTY is a small title not carrying much more sway than the Xfactor runner up. I dont blame him for wanting to have a quiet christmas period.


----------



## GB72 (Dec 18, 2012)

brendy said:



			Never let the truth get in the way of a bit of critique! He is currently enjoying some of the very rare family time that his commitments allow him. In the grand scheme of things the SPOTY is a small title not carrying much more sway than the Xfactor runner up. I dont blame him for wanting to have a quiet christmas period.
		
Click to expand...

It is also a bit of an institution and one of the rare chances to appear in front of non golfing fans and those without Sky. It may not be important in the overall career but it is a PR thing that I would have expected him to do even if it was just a recorded message or satellite link. He was, after all, one of the 12 nominees and even if it means nothing to him, the doen thing is to make an appearance or a video saying what an honour it is to be thought of so highly by the public at large, the selection panel etc. He must of seriously hacked off someone at the BBC for them to announce that he was not on the show because he was taking a break rather than making an excuse at that really just comes across as 'I cannot be bothered with the whole thing'.


----------



## Dodger (Dec 18, 2012)

GB72 said:



			It is also a bit of an institution and one of the rare chances to appear in front of non golfing fans and those without Sky. It may not be important in the overall career but it is a PR thing that I would have expected him to do even if it was just a recorded message or satellite link. He was, after all, one of the 12 nominees and even if it means nothing to him, the doen thing is to make an appearance or a video saying what an honour it is to be thought of so highly by the public at large, the selection panel etc. He must of seriously hacked off someone at the BBC for them to announce that he was not on the show because he was taking a break rather than making an excuse at that really just comes across as 'I cannot be bothered with the whole thing'.
		
Click to expand...

Come on GB,it is a nothing programme and I would guess that Rory couldn't give a flying toss about it and rightly so.


----------



## MegaSteve (Dec 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Come on GB,it is a nothing programme and I would guess that Rory couldn't give a flying toss about it and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...


As with any program made for entertainment SPOTY in the grand scheme of life counts for nowt...

However as a professional sportsman, that derives a fair degree of income from sponsorship, then I think your paymasters would consider it an 'oversight' not to have made a bit of an effort to get your face [however miserable] in front of an audience of 14.5 million...

Think Rory got away with it this year as he's 'between sponsors'...


----------



## Dodger (Dec 18, 2012)

MegaSteve said:



			As with any program made for entertainment SPOTY in the grand scheme of life counts for nowt...

However as a professional sportsman, that derives a fair degree of income from sponsorship, then I think your paymasters would consider it an 'oversight' not to have made a bit of an effort to get your face [however miserable] in front of an audience of 14.5 million...

Think Rory got away with it this year as he's 'between sponsors'...
		
Click to expand...

Do not agree at all.Seeing him dressed in a suit isn't going to have folk thinking "there's that fella that plays Nike clubs".


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 18, 2012)

Dodger said:



			Do not agree at all.Seeing him dressed in a suit isn't going to have folk thinking "there's that fella that plays Nike clubs".
		
Click to expand...

I doubt very much that the BBC watching British audience is going to be Nikes main demographic either. I bet you a cup of coffee that if the show was American or Asian, Rory would have been there like a good little wage slave. 250 million buys a lot of loyalty.


----------



## brendy (Dec 18, 2012)

If someone was paying me 250 million dollars, I wouldnt see myself as a wage slave, I would be a fantastic golfer that all of the advertising departments of the sports multinationals would have to clamber over and outbid each other to get their name on my hat/gear. Remember, they are the ones doing the legwork, Rory hasnt had to lift a finger to talk them into it.
Regardless of who sponsors, some media work is involved no matter what, why not get paid stupid amounts to do it?


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2012)

brendy said:



			If someone was paying me 250 million dollars, I wouldnt see myself as a wage slave, I would be a fantastic golfer that all of the advertising departments of the sports multinationals would have to clamber over and outbid each other to get their name on my hat/gear. Remember, they are the ones doing the legwork, Rory hasnt had to lift a finger to talk them into it.Regardless of who sponsors, some media work is involved no matter what, why not get paid stupid amounts to do it?
		
Click to expand...

When you say that Rory hasn't had to lift a finger, I take it you mean other than the years of effort that went into becoming the Worlds number 1 golfer in his early 20's.  I would also think that if Nike wanted him at the SPOTY, then he would have been there. He'll do what they want him to do now, as long as it's in his contract. Pretty much like the rest of us (except for a whole lot less money obviously). I would expect his future media commitments will heavily lean towards the American and Asian markets. Thats where the big money is now.


----------



## brendy (Dec 19, 2012)

bluewolf said:



			When you say that Rory hasn't had to lift a finger, I take it you mean other than the years of effort that went into becoming the Worlds number 1 golfer in his early 20's.
		
Click to expand...

By that I mean, he has not had to chase Nike for a contract as he knew after his years performance, he wouldnt be struggling for a sponsor. I really dont believe Nike care about television awards. Money lists and PGA POTY both sides of the Atlantic will do just fine Id say.


----------



## bluewolf (Dec 19, 2012)

brendy said:



			By that I mean, he has not had to chase Nike for a contract as he knew after his years performance, he wouldnt be struggling for a sponsor. I really dont believe Nike care about television awards. Money lists and PGA POTY both sides of the Atlantic will do just fine Id say.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I think were both in agreement. I doubt very much that Nike care about the BBC SPOTY. And in my opinion, If Rory preferred to spend his time in Aspen with his family then he's perfectly entitled to do that. Its alright for us to sit here and say he should just get on a plane, but he's probably sick to the back teeth of getting on and off planes. He's probably got his priorities sorted just about right. Girlfriend, family, friends.. Anything else is pretty far back on the list at this time of year.


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Jul 8, 2013)

I wonder who it will be this year?


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 8, 2013)

Justin Rose


----------



## SS2 (Jul 8, 2013)

Who cares who wins Sports Personality ? I don't think it's high up on Andy Murray's to-do list. He's won the Olympics, US Open and Wimbledon. Now he wants to give it another 5 or so years, win more majors then retire and enjoy his money and success. Probably the same for Justin Rose, although golfers do tend to last a bit  longer.


----------



## stevie_r (Jul 8, 2013)

SS2 said:



			Who cares who wins Sports Personality ?
		
Click to expand...

The people that vote presumably.


----------



## Andy808 (Jul 8, 2013)

I don't think it should be called Sports Personality of the year more like Sports Performance of the year. Most winners don't have much or a personality at all.
Nailed on that Murray will win it now though.


----------

